# Tempo: playing off the grid... and then?



## LudovicVDP (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi all,

I would like to know how you deal with the following as I'm struggling on two tracks I'm currently working on.

Tracks are slow and some parts are really taking their liberties with the tempo (remaining in the same time signature, but with huge slowing down, taking time etc...)
If I play it on the keyboard the way I want it to sound, I'm completely off the grid, which makes it difficult to align all the instruments and work with the midi afterwards...

If I play it on the grid with the metronome, it's too robotic and I'm struggling to play with the tempo line afterwards to get all the movements I want. It quickly becomes a mess.

The perfect world would be to play like I want, and then let Cubase know "there is beat 1, there is the beat 2..." Forcing the grid to align on the midi playing. 

Maybe this exists and I overlooked that function... ? 
How do you add life to your tracks?

Thanks.
Ludovic


----------



## Uiroo (Sep 21, 2020)

that's what you're looking for, 
there are two modes, read a bit into it, really useful


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 21, 2020)

Found out about audio warp... Didn't dig that enough. Thought it would force the audio on the grid (like in Ableton), not the other way around.

Searching for Midi warp gave me less results...

I'll try that and see what I can do.

Thanks Uiroo.
Probably a simple (overlooked) solution to a noob question then


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Found out about audio warp... Didn't dig that enough. Thought it would force the audio on the grid (like in Ableton), not the other way around.
> 
> Searching for Midi warp gave me less results...
> 
> ...


Well.... I have the exact same struggle - so following this...


----------



## Uiroo (Sep 21, 2020)

Here I can show you:








2020-09-21 13-31-16.mkv


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





does that help?


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 21, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> Here I can show you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly that.
I still don't understand how I overlooked that function. I've tried it once a few times long ago without getting it right because I had no use for this.
No I have a use case. I should have come back to this. 

Thanks a lot for taking the time to demonstrate. I really appreciate this.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 21, 2020)

Does that create a tempo map that matches the original recording? Is there a tool like that in Logic?


----------



## christianobermaier (Sep 21, 2020)

Sure. Check out Beat Mapping


----------



## M_Helder (Oct 12, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> Here I can show you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god. You’ve changed my life


----------

